# SKEEN TRAIL 8.0 ODER JEALOUS AL 10.0?



## videokate (24. Januar 2019)

Hallo mtb friends,

Ich suche ein XC Fahrrad was aber auch beim Urban fahren spaß machen soll. Budget 2000 tacken.

Die neues Bikes von Radon finde ich optisch sehr Ansprechend. Das Skeen Trail 8.0 ganz besonders. Jetz ist die Frage wie es mit den Komponenten aussieht: Antriebsgruppe Shimano XT oder lieber Sram SX Elite?

Die bremsen beim Jealous AL 10.0 sind die MAGURA TRAIL. Besser als SHIMANO BR 520?

Dann die Frage mit den Laufrädern. Das ist ein wichtiger Punkt für mich. MAVIC XA Laufradsatz oder doch die DT SWISS X1700?

Das Bike sollte sowohl Straße und Schotterwege als auch Abfahrten über Treppen und Wheelies standhalten. Lieber das Fully Skeen Trail 8.0 oder das Hardtail Jealous AL 10.0?


Oder vielleicht ganz was anderes? 29" und 22" Rahmenhöhe sollte es haben.

Freue mich auf antworten!


----------



## wirme (24. Januar 2019)

Wenn du mit 27,5 Zoll leben könntest, würde ich dir das Slide FE 9.0 empfehlen.

Das hat aktuell meiner Meinung nach das beste Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis.
Da hast du dann genug Reserven für Ausflüge ins Gelände.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## videokate (25. Januar 2019)

wirme schrieb:


> Wenn du mit 27,5 Zoll leben könntest, würde ich dir das Slide FE 9.0 empfehlen.
> 
> Das hat aktuell meiner Meinung nach das beste Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis.
> Da hast du dann genug Reserven für Ausflüge ins Gelände.



Danke für die Antwort! Ich hab nochmal bischen geschaut und es ist tatsächlich ein 27,5" geworden.
Habe mir nun das "Radon Skeen Trail 9.0 20" 27,5" 2018" für 2099€ (reduziert von 2499€) mit den DMR VAULT Pedalen bestellt. Bin schon ganz hippelig, mal schauen wie es wird. Das Blau des Slide FE sagt mir leider nicht so ganz zu. Melde mich nochmal sobald ich das Bike hab 

Mfg


----------



## wirme (25. Januar 2019)

Ist schon kein schlechtes Rad.
War auch erst an einen Slide oder Skeen dran,
habe aber immer mit dem JAB geliebäugelt.
Bin dann in den Megastore Bonn gefahren und habe mir das JAB 9.0 HD gekauft 
fahre das jetzt schon über 1.000 km - ist echt ein geiles Rad.
Überlege gerade noch, was ich für meine Frau neues hole ??
Muss mal dringend wieder nach Bonn fahren.
Die haben da aktuell 20 % auf alle 2018-er Räder


----------



## videokate (25. Januar 2019)

wirme schrieb:


> Überlege gerade noch, was ich für meine Frau neues hole ??



Also ich finde ja das ZR Lady 7.0 2019 vom Design her selbst als Mann schon ziemlich geil. Hätte ich eine Frau, wär das was für sie  [/QUOTE]


----------



## wirme (25. Januar 2019)

Nee - das geht nicht.
Wir fahren jedes Wochenende bei uns im Mittelgebirge durch die Wälder (Sauerland).
Da kommt sie mit dem Hardtrail schon an ihre Grenzen.
Ein Cube Reaction Hybrid Race aus 2017 = E-MTB.​Momentan weigert sie sich komplett auf's Bio Biker umzusteigen.

Deswegen:

Variante 1: E-Bike behalten und ein neues Bio Fully dabei kaufen
Variante 2: E-Bike verkaufen und ein neues E-Fully kaufen

Egal wie ich es mache - 2.000 € werde ich anlegen müssen.
​


----------



## videokate (31. Januar 2019)

Das Fahrrad ist jetz da und die ersten 50KM gefahren ist es auch. An sich ein top paket nur hatte ich einige sehr komische sachen. Im Hinterrad war in der Felge in der Hohlkammer ein loser nippel drinne der wenn man langsam fährt in der felge rumgerutscht ist... Nicht schön! Hat auch gedauert bis ich es enteckt hatte und ihn rauszuholen war auch nicht leicht. paar speichen mussten ab... Dann hat die Vorderbremse luft drinne gehabt und musste entlüftet werden. Man hat die Luft richtig gehört beim drücken der bremse, lies sich auch ohne stark zu verzögern bis an den lenker ziehen. Dann hat die Hinterradfelge auf einma nen Seitenschlag bekomme, hab dann angefange zu zentrieren und gemerkt 3 speichen sind einfach völlig locker gewesen! Diese festgezogen nun hält es wie stein. Vom Fahrgefühl und der Federung jedoch top. Versand hat insgesamt 6 Tage gedauert.


----------

